# MSI Dual Core Center



## Metall Pingwin

If any of you recently bought an MSI mobo, you'd know that it comes with a certain utility called Dual Core Center. It's really neat, you get to take advantage of a dynamic overclock and set different fan, cpu and gfx card profiles.

The problem is, it crashes my system.

At first it would do that every time i enabled any of its options, I soon figured out that I need to enable D.O.T for the cpu and pci-e in BIOS. After doing that, the program no longer hung up my computer but it's still being strange.

For example, the Silent mode doesn't seem to affect the computer at all, I would imagine it would slow down the fans when I just want to listen to music at night. Also, enabling the options makes my system really unstable with random hangups which result in a reset, however when I turn off D.O.T. in the bios and dont use the program everything is fine.

Anybody ever face this? Maybe I missed some other option i need to change in the BIOS, MSI doesn't seem to provide any support for the utility.


----------



## 2pistolpacker

I can't even get it to run on my MSI board, it's a buggy POS utility. I've given up trying to use it. Mike


----------



## ebackhus

It took me a while but I got it running on my system. I didn't find it useful in any way so I eventually removed.


----------



## Metall Pingwin

ebackhus said:


> It took me a while but I got it running on my system. I didn't find it useful in any way so I eventually removed.


Would you mind sharing with me what you did? Even I would like to get it running, who knows if i like it or not.


----------



## joshua0129

this program seems to be quite sensitive, it is because it always give me some alarm so call my CPU fan is "stoped" and the R.M.P is suddenly drop to 0 and suddenly goes back to normal speed.No idea whether it is my Mobo's problem or just this program is a little bit smart??? as i monitoring for while it seems the fan is working fine


----------



## stressfreesoul

Im using the software in mention right now. Im a bit dubious about the temp readouts, as at 2709mhz from a 2400mhz Q6600 quad its reading 29-30 degrees and the GPU temp doesnt seem to go up either. CPUID says the CPU is at 33degrees and it rarely peaks over 38degrees. Is this just me worrying for nothing or are all these programs wrong?
Apart from this slight worry it seems to run perfect with my MSI P31 Neo, Q6600 and XFX GeForce 8400GS.


----------



## DjTaRsY

Hy.

First.: Sorry for my bad English, I'm Hungarian and I started to learn Englis 2 years ago.

I have a MSI 8600GTS OC and I installed MSI Dual Core Center, but it doesn't give me information about my VGA, I can see just the temperature, and the VGA clock. 
This card is a very noisy card. I hate it because I don't shut down my computer nights, (it must to run, but I don't use my VGA), and I can't fall asleep easily. So I want to reduce my VGA clock and my VGA fan speed, beside the temperature isn't overheat. My power supply is silent (nearly), My motherboard is mute, and My CPU cooler is olso silent. Just this VGA is loud.
So. Could You help me?

DjTaRsY


----------



## Underclocker

Download and install RivaTuner: http://www.guru3d.com/rivatuner/

It has settings to lower clock speeds and changing the fan speeds. Check out this guide for pointers: http://www.guru3d.com/article/rivatuner-20-fan-speed--overclock-guide/

EDIT: Please start a new thread for any problems you have in the future. :wave:


----------



## DocZaf

ebackhus said:


> It took me a while but I got it running on my system. I didn't find it useful in any way so I eventually removed.


Hi I have an MSI K9AG2 and would like to try the dual core centre software, could you tell me what os you have and wher you got the corecenter download from please?

Thanks,

DocZaf
{;->


----------



## Kalim

DocZaf said:


> Hi I have an MSI K9AG2 and would like to try the dual core centre software, could you tell me what os you have and wher you got the corecenter download from please?


Here ya go: http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=downloadfile&dno=4866&type=utility

After installing, you'll have to restart. :wink:

It works on Windows 2000/XP/Vista - 32/64bit. Very nifty utility but.. beware. Your CPU must be able to underclock/overclock at those settings fully stable to use the DOT options or they'll cause problems.

In DOT, the lower pull down refers to "underclock" % from default when the processor idles or is in low loads.
The upper pull down refers to "overclock" % from default when the processor is in higher loads. It will overclock using the HT so RAM/HT/NB will be oc'd with the CPU, bear in mind.


----------



## retiredat44

yes, I know this thread is really frakkin old!

but I just bought a new MSI motherboard and it has the Dual Core Venter utility. It only crashe sme computer if I try to chanage the cpu in any way. wth is this utility good for if it cuases problems? I have searched all the forums and so far I have found zero help in finding out why it crashes my computer.
:4-thatsba
MSI PN7 SLI motherboard with a Core2Duo CPU. WinXP


----------

